# To the women: did you all change your last name back?



## Shelly29

Since this is new I know everyone is so quick to jump on the wagon to change their last name back to their maiden name....how do you cope, deal with that at work....and to everyone who knows you under a certain name. I am not officially divorced yet and papers are being filed in the next week or so but i cant help but think..... will it be weird going back to a name I am not used to? How does that work?


----------



## notreadytoquit

I never changed my maiden name to the married one in the first place. Actually ex h wanted me to keep my maiden name because it was good for the real estate business I was in at the time(sounded more ethnic). My ex MIL had a problem with it of course.

Interestingly, the now ex H of the OW told me his ex wife kept the married name even though they hated each others guts by the time they got divorced.Go figure!

I would say keep it if you feel comfortable about it. And don't worry about people, they will learn your maiden name quickly.


----------



## katie jane

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katie jane

Ive only just taken steps to return to my maiden name and boy I can't wait ! It's my last link to him and although changing it is full of hassles I can't wait to be me !! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honolulu

I plan to keep my married name...after the divorce. I have three kids and it's just easier for everyone that way. I know it's a link to him...but after 15 years, more people know me with my married name then maiden so it seems silly to go back to the maiden name. I kind-of look at is as I'm not trying to erase the fact that I was married but to now move on to better life.


----------



## mariem1967

I returned my maiden name and believe me, my friends, people who know me and myself got used to it very quick. As you say, keeping his name will follow you whole life and i don't think it's the right choice. Move forward and change it back :>


----------



## Freak On a Leash

My childhood and parents were no better than my marriage so I'm not inclined to take my maiden name back should I divorce. IMO it's a needless amount of effort and work for little gain and I have the kids too so it's probably just as well we all have the same name. 

I guess if it makes you feel better then I'd say go for it but for almost half my life I've had this last name so I'm rather used to it.


----------



## nikon

Honolulu said:


> I plan to keep my married name...after the divorce. I have three kids and it's just easier for everyone that way. I know it's a link to him...but after 15 years, more people know me with my married name then maiden so it seems silly to go back to the maiden name. I kind-of look at is as I'm not trying to erase the fact that I was married but to now move on to better life.


Hey. Our divorce has just been finalised and I have decided to keep the name. Out of practical reasons. We never had kids so it wasn't a big deal. He wanted me to change it back to my maiden name but I told him it was not his decision to make. In a way I hate having his last name, but it is sort of my last name now too. I've had it for 4 years. During that time I moved to another country and everyone knows me by that name. Not to mention that my maiden name would be impossible to pronounce here. Thus the practical reasons. I am a very practical person. I will keep the name for now, see what the future brings. But as far as I am concerned I am not pretending that this marriage never happened. I wish I never changed my name in the first place, but now that I have, I am not going through an inconvenience of having all those documents changed (again). We parted on friendly terms, might be different if we didn't.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin

I did change back to my maiden name, and I also changed my sons back to my maiden name. I had to get their father's consent, but he knew that I had a very good reason for doing it, so he really couldn't argue. 

It wasn't too much of a hassle to change it back, the hassle for me comes with remembering any time I fill out any forms that ask if I've ever been known by any other name to put that name on there.


----------



## Shelly29

I will be officially back to my maiden name in a month..... how time flys! Still use him name for work purposes so that will be hard to change up, especially when clients and customers start asking, that will suck but whatever.


----------



## mitsi_mirage

In my situation, I never changed my last name. I always kept my maiden name becuase I saw how my sister had to go through all the trouble when she divorced. It's a hassle changing your name.


----------



## sisters359

If you choose to keep it, it isn't his name any more--you made a choice (that likely had nothing to do with him; it's just easier and more practical, with kids esp). This is how I felt about keeping my original surname--I hate the concept of a "maiden name." When I chose to keep it, I made it "mine," not my dad's or anyone else's. I've lived under the same name for all my 52 years (52 next month, that is!) and I love having this type of continuity and identity in my life. 

Keeping my original name was something I felt strongly about and, as things turned out, I'm so glad I did.


----------

